# Sewing pattern?



## vryan (Jan 2, 2009)

Does anyone have a sewing pattern for making your own bee suit? Any recommendations for sewing/construction methods to keep the little darlings out?

Thanks!


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

*Any*

if you are using a machine, any typical method that works for the material you are using. It you notice, the most common stitch you will see on all commercial made suit and any other clothing will be your normal straight stitch. I'm no expert seamstress, but I did spend a year in a wheelchair and took up sewing baby bed sets. (matching sheets comforter and pillow cases). I needed something to help keep my mind occupied and etc so I bought a sewing machine and starting selling stuff on eBay. The suit I made myself a couple of months ago didn't work out. I was using toole (wedding veil material) and it wound up tearing very easy. for the toole due to it's weeaknes I used a zigzag stitch to increase the surface area that was being attached, but a regular straight stitch should work on anything made of a cotton/polyester makeup. If you are determined you want to make your own, I would recommend using black window screen made of either steel or fiberglass, keep in mind that fiberglass will break down after a while due to it's lack of flexibility in the fibers.
Black will be much easy to see through than white or any other lighter color.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

http://sewing.patternreview.com/cgi-bin/patterns/sewingpatterns.pl?patternid=10717

If this is for yourself, this is what I would do. 

Put on a long sleeve shirt and loose slacks. Bend over and touch your toes. Take a marker and trace where the pants meet the shirt Take a seam cutter to the pant and shirt and you have your pattern.

I don't think you are going to save very much money compared to purchasing an economy suit. The cotton canvas, zippers, veil materials are going to add up close to a ready made suit. There are discounts when you purchase items in bulk. What is bulk? Try 5,000 square yards at a time.

My web site has some close up pictures of how to do the zipper for the hood.


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

*way off in left field*

Goes to show how not thinking before you type can bite you in the rear, It never occurred to me that somone would be asking about a pattern, instead of a stitch pattern 
DOH!


----------

